
Ask HN: What are you working on this week? - kzisme
What are you currently working on this week and what did you accomplish in the previous week?<p>Talk about your current a project you&#x27;ve been dedicating time to, a problem you&#x27;re running into, or anything that you would want to share.
======
viktor94
ciao

